# Pregnant Tenrec?



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

Hi, dont suppose anybody on here has bred these before and could give me a little info
Basically when i had hold of one of them today i noticed she had quite a fat little belly on her and her teats were slightly swollen. Just wondering if anybody knew how long the gestation period is for them and how fat they get before they have them.
Had a look on the net but can find very little information on them.
Any info greatly appreciated : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i found this for ya 

guestation is approx 2 months 

and they have large litters too 

Tenrec


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

OMG says they can have up to 32 babies


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

This might also help

Small Mammals: Greater Madagascar Tenrec - National Zoo| FONZ

Do you have the lessers or the commons which Emmas link refers to?

R


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rory is that right they can really have up to that many babies ?


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

hi, thanks for the links should of put though they are madagascan lesser hedgehog tenrecs (echinops telfaeri)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

JDKREPS said:


> hi, thanks for the links should of put though they are madagascan lesser hedgehog tenrecs (echinops telfaeri)


LOL phew your safe from the litter of 32 then :lol2:


wow that would be alorra babies to take care of :lol2:


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

Hi Rory dont suppose you know how to tell the difference between a greater and a lesser having looked at that link can't tell much difference


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

lol 32 would of been alot, 
even up to 10 still sounds alot though lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL but 10 is 22 less than 32 :lol2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

a friend and I are breeding lesser tenrecs. im pretty sure the litter is nowhere near 32.. thats crazy talk.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thats what it says on that link i put up


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

my link was for the commons not the lessers.............lessers are up to 5 a litter


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Forgive me i didn't actually look at the link, i am only aware of lesser and streaked tenrecs. unless streaked and common are the same thing?

as you can tell i still havent looked at the link 

sorry

:lol2:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

This might help

Google Image Result for http://www.avma.org/onlnews/javma/aug02/images/020801c.gif


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> This might help
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.avma.org/onlnews/javma/aug02/images/020801c.gif


 
wow so not only are they illegal they are dangerous too 

blooming heck


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

was ment to add some of the species


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Is it not the case they are illigal in the states as the APH is in many of the states and require a licence, the APH that is.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

But if you read that thread it states that some of the species are dangerous......their bites and quills that detatch like a porcupines...........so i can see why they would be illegal............they are classed as dangerous animals

it also says that they dont do well in captivity and starve themselves


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Depends on the animal I suppose as I have two breeder friends in Germany who keep the lesser hedgehog tenrec and they do fine. I know they have said the female is very defensive of the young and must be left alone for the first week or else babies are gone and thats that but they have told me these guys are fine for captive pets and friendly. Yeah I wouldn't like to mess with a pine or anything like it either and if they are like that then they should be on DWAL or something to that affect.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah totally agree with ya on that one 

its a bit oochie picking up APH's at times lol wouldnt want to pick one up thats gonna leave its quills in my hands :lol2:


----------

